# Skat Trak paddle tires.



## Jace (Dec 7, 2011)

Anybody know of a place that would have skat trak extremes in stock? Around mt.pleasant area i can order them but then I would have to wait for them to arrive in the mail an silver lake opens in one week.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Discount Tire in Saint Louis got me mine overnight, and had them on the next day.........and they price matched.

Steve


----------



## BIGGB (Jan 22, 2013)

magic racing in utica. Should be in stock and you will have them by the weekend. Best paddle tire for drags and hill shooting, imo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jace said:


> Anybody know of a place that would have skat trak extremes in stock? Around mt.pleasant area i can order them but then I would have to wait for them to arrive in the mail an silver lake opens in one week.


talk about procrastination...lol


----------



## Jace (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah I did procrastinate a bit lol you see them for 350 a pair an stop your self cause im a cheap a** but i will go to discount in st.Louis an see if they can hook me up. Thanks guys

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You won't need them for opening weekend of the dunes. But you will need a snowmobile.


----------

